# Took my daughter fishing...pier rat in the making!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My daughter is four and like any father, I have been looking forward to the opportunity to taking her on a fishing trip that would allow her to really do it all all by herself. Knowing that fishing for whiting was probably perfect for this, I picked her up early from pre school and we headed out to the pier with her little pink fishing rod and shrimp.

It started off pretty crowded and slow. I think she was determined to catch one more then anything else and she insisted she held her own rod as she stood on my cooler. The fish were there and could be seen plain as day in the crystal clear water but they just werent eating well. After about 30 minutes (an eternity for a four year old) the first fish I had seen eat all day ate, and guess whos bait it ate...yep, my daughters!

The fish had that rod doubled over and was zinging out drag on her upgraded reel over the one that came with the rod filled with 4lb test. After some help, we get the fish up, and man what a nice whiting! I couldnt be prouder!

Her second fish was an absolute monster, MUCH bigger then the one pictured, her first. Unfortunately it broke her line as we were waiting for a net. Oh well, theres always next time. She finished the day with three nice whiting. Not to brag or anything but I dont think I saw anyone else pulling in any and especially as big as hers! :thumbup:


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! She looks like she is having a great time!


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to both of you for some good quality time.Which now days is not very often in my case. Boys came into the picture.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

She's getting so big!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good job dad. I love good days on the water with my baby's


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> She's getting so big!


She is, the last month or so she has been eating us out of house and home! Next time we go fishing she is going to have to earn her keep and we'll actually bring some home for dinner instead of giving them away.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations to the young Lady JD. And good on you for getting her out there.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Love to see kids catching fish! I guess its the thought of them enjoying it as much as I do.Great job.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Aqua Uno said:


> Love to see kids catching fish! I guess its the thought of them enjoying it as much as I do.Great job.


I agree with you 100%!

Imagine the stories she'll be telling her friends at school tomorrow! Good job dad, she'll keep those memories with her forever. :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that Im positive I saw two juvenile permit.

They were about the size of a decent pompano but had black tipped caudal fins and large black dorsal and anal fins. Could it have been juvy permit? I saw a nice permit for sure a couple months ago so who knows....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aqua Uno said:


> Love to see kids catching fish! I guess its the thought of them enjoying it as much as I do.Great job.


Aint that the truth. I think the only grin bigger then hers was the one on my face!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so awesome, you can see she is hooked, punn intended.
Will have my little ones back up during Christmas, hope something is biting then. 19 and 21, they grow up way tooo fast! What a blessing though!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty soon she is going to be out fishing you and I. miss you guys


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention that Im positive I saw two juvenile permit.
> 
> They were about the size of a decent pompano but had black tipped caudal fins and large black dorsal and anal fins. Could it have been juvy permit? I saw a nice permit for sure a couple months ago so who knows....


Yes, it could be. I caught a very nice permit up in Navarre off of one of the channel markers.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the report!!!!:thumbup: always good to see family fishing together.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i love taking my three year old daughter fishing too. we usually fish the bridge next to three mile for safety reasons.we drive our big blue ford van so if she gets bored or cold she can get in it and watch the portable dvd player .weve been doing it since it opened back up the only problem ive everr had is people speeding down the bridge.they seem to slow down when i step out in front of them.she will be getting her first fishing pole for christmas this year!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

cobe killer said:


> love the report!!!!:thumbup: always good to see family fishing together.



+1:thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

great post- gives you a warm feeling when you see a Dad and his child having fun fishing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice post! My son is the same age. Which pier is that? Looks safe for little ones with the screening. I have had him surf fishing but have not been on the bridges or piers yet. Perhaps that trip is overdue.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

osborne311 said:


> Nice post! My son is the same age. Which pier is that? Looks safe for little ones with the screening. I have had him surf fishing but have not been on the bridges or piers yet. Perhaps that trip is overdue.


Its the Navarre Pier.

Wait until we get a good cold front move through and a couple of days of North wind to lay the Gulf down and the whiting will be there. Bring something for him to stand on though as the railing is kind of high.


----------

